# Bild über FXML (ImageView, Image) anzeigen



## iTobi97 (9. Mrz 2018)

Hallo liebe Community, ich bin gerade am lernen von JavaFX und FXML. Ich weiß bereits, wie ich im Java-Code ein Bild lade und anzeige. Was ich allerdings noch nicht geschafft habe, ist ein Bild über ein FXML Dokument zu laden. Ich habe bereits im Internet nach Musterlösungen gesucht, aber bisher noch keine funktionierende Lösung dafür gefunden (Bild wird nicht angezeigt).
Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir bei meinen Fragen helfen.
Mich würde außerdem interessieren, wie Ihr Bilder generell handhabt: Bindet ihr diese bereits über FXML in eure Node-Struktur ein oder ladet ihr diese in einer Controller-Klasse etc..
Außerdem würde ich viel lieber ein eigenes Objekt verwenden/zeichnen (SpaceInvaders SpaceShip) mit einer Art Pfad-Werkzeug. Ist dies möglich und kann ich das dann auch als fertiges Node verwenden, um das Objekt zu bewegen?

Wie bereits erwähnt bin ich Neueinsteiger in JavaFx und auch noch relativ neu in Java, daher entschuldigt bitte eventuelle dumme Fragen.

Mein provisorischer Text-Code:

```
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8"?>

<?import javafx.scene.Scene?>
<?import javafx.scene.layout.*?>
<?import javafx.scene.control.*?>
<?import javafx.scene.image.ImageView?>
<?import javafx.scene.image.Image?>

<Scene width="1000" height="700" xmlns:fx="http://javafx.com/fxml/1"
    fx:controller="application.PrimarySceneController" stylesheets="./application/application.css">
    <Pane>
        <children>
            <ImageView fx:id="imageView" fitHeight="150.0" fitWidth="200.0"
                layoutX="61.0" layoutY="83.0" pickOnBounds="true" preserveRatio="true">
                <image>
                    <Image url="@src/pictures/SpaceInvaders.png" backgroundLoading="true" />
                </image>
            </ImageView>
            <Label>Test</Label>
            <Button>Test</Button>
        </children>
    </Pane>
</Scene>
```

Viele Grüße
Tobi


----------



## looparda (10. Mrz 2018)

Normalerweise solltest du eine Exception bekommen, die dir den Grund erklärt. Ich vermute der Pfad deines Bildes stimmt nicht.


----------

